# Looking for a Iraq/Afghanistan wounded vet who likes the mountains



## Monarchy

I'm trying to connect with a wounded vet who really could use a nice break. Deer Valley, Utah is a really nice place to relax (and ski maybe?). The St. Regis is an amazing hotel and I will gladly put up a 2 bedroom suite for a few days.

If this thing could get rolling, it would be too cool if 2Cool rallied and helped pay for flights/meals/whatever.

If you know of somebody that could use a break (and they all deserve it), please forward info to me here or at [email protected]

Thanks for looking....


----------



## Trouthunter

You're a good man Brad.

TH


----------



## Monarchy

*Thanks, but not yet*

Only if we can execute on this. A little help goes a long way......if people spent more time around our Vets when they're getting their arses rightfully spoiled.....fills your heart.

Give it a try, folks


----------



## Bradbiggs2012

Hey brad 

Did you find a wounded veteran through the contact I sent to you ? 
He is a great guy and served with me and works with disabled veterans all the time 
He should be able to find you a disabled veteran pretty fast 
Let me know how it works out for you 

Thanks 

Brad biggs


----------



## Monarchy

*Hi Brad*

Howdy. I never go contacted about this. I'm still looking. I found a wounded vet who likes Rockport, lol. So we gave him a house. I have a post up on the 2Cool board soliciting help to stock the house.


----------



## Bradbiggs2012

Hey brad thanks for taking me out fishing , was a great time and it is always nice knowing someone appreciates and supports our veterans.

Brad Biggs


----------



## JFolm

I can help pitch in a little on a trip.


----------



## no_worries

I am astounded at the amount of support on this site!!! I have never seen an outdoors/fishing group of people so dedicated to our wounded brothers and sisters. I am 70% (according to the gov) but I know guys who were damaged in ways one can only imagine. I will for sure direct them this way.


----------



## Torrez96R

Hello. I am the Senior Vice Commander for VFW Post 912 in Baytown. If you still need help finding a Vet to go on this trip, I can help you find someone.


----------



## chemdawg

14yrs of service medicly retired Vet did 2 tours and am now 100% disabled and unemployable. I was just retired last year. I spend my days making catfish bait at home. i would love to do something like this send me a pm if your still looking but I can't ski have a spine fused but i love to fish lol pm me sorry for the bad spelling I suffered a pretty bad head injury and my lost a lot of my memory and had to relearn a few thing writing i am still having trouble with .


----------



## chemdawg

a flight is a bit out of my price rang and i have no family to watch my kids what about a guide fishing trip for catfish for the wife and I and the kids I suffer from sever ptsd and I dont go out much and i never go out with out my family that wold be great stay in a cabin and spend the weekend fishing i dont knw what could be more relaxing I do know from experience only 2 things have helped me relax a little one is my service dog the othe is rising when your on the wate you feel safe and are able to let your guard down even if it is for a few hours. it is a huge stress reliever from both my wife and i i know the kids get stressed dealing with me. every day.... and i am user this would cost less then a supper nice hotel I know sever guide that would kill to do something like this and they are not unresble priced,


----------



## WahooMaster08

Same here, I might be able to pull a few guys. My buddy lost a limb in Afghanistan and is the most humble guy I know. Obviously out of the Army now due to injury but an outstanding guy. Just hit me up.


----------

